# relancer un torrent supprimé.



## perfococa (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous, ce n'est pas la première fois que je me rends sur votre site, il m'a déjà souvent rendu service, merci! 

Si cette question a déjà été soulevée ailleurs, j'en suis désolé, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvée. 

Aujourd'hui, j'ai supprimé par erreur un torrent qui était en train de télécharger (un fichier légal, bien entendu) via transmission. C'est un gros fichier, recommencer serait trèèès long, et j'en ai déjà environ 80%!
Résultat: le fichier est toujours présent dans mon dossier "téléchargement", il est incomplet mais bien présent, et par contre le torrent n'est plus dans ma liste de téléchargements dans transmission. 

Après plusieurs essais infructueux, je vous demande: 

Comment reprendre le téléchargement en cours, compléter ce que j'ai déjà sans devoir recommencer à 0? 

Soyez généreux, soyeux géniaux, aidez-moi!


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2013)

Hé salut!

Autant dire que c'est mort - _une fois_. Ton fichier 80% ne peut pas être récupéré. Si tu reconstitues le lien de téléchargement dans Transmission et le relances, le fichier déjà en place va être écrasé par la reprise à zéro du téléchargement au même emplacement.

[En guise de _Philosophie Brève de Comptoir_ - contrairement à ce que suggère de cascadement d'_Eau Vive _ leur intitulé, les _.torrents_ ont tout du lent écoulement d'_Eau dormante_ des _Rivières de Plaine_. Il faut des _Pêcheurs à la Ligne_ (dont on suppose ici qu'ils ne taquinent rien d'autre que des _Poissons Règlementaires_) pour apprécier le séjour de leurs berges. Il arrive qu'un _Brochet Légendaire_, sorti à 80% de l'eau, se décroche de l'hameçon. Philosophiquement, le _Pêcheur à la Ligne_ ré-amorce avant de relancer sa ligne...]


----------



## perfococa (19 Mars 2013)

te lisant, j'aurais pu être désespéré, et noter ici cinq smileys qui pleurent. 
je ne le ferai pas. 
pas parce que je ne sais pas comment on fait un smiley qui pleure (même si c'est vrai, bon, je ne sais pas)
mais parce que ta brêve de comptoir m'a bien fait marrer, et convaincu de retourner sereinement planter ma ligne. 
merci macomaniac!

(_- une fois_)


----------

